# Live Video of Looting in Philly tonight on Hannity/FNN



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Checked into a hotel, turned on the TV and on Hannity Show, they are showing live footage of looting in Philadelphia. Pretty amazing, all black people looting. Some are wearing masks which cracked me up.

What is wrong with these scumbags?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Checked into a hotel, turned on the TV and on Hannity Show, they are showing live footage of looting in Philadelphia. Pretty amazing, all black people looting. Some are wearing masks which cracked me up.
> 
> What is wrong with these scumbags?


*B*urn *L*oot *M*ayhem!

*B*iden's *L*aptop *M*atters!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Think anybody will use the tapes and track down the thugs later??


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

At least it is just Philly. Rioting, looting and burning can only improve Philly.

The one that cracked me up was a film of the spodas looting a Foot Locker store... One of them was dragging away a mannequin! Why the hell would you risk getting arrested to steal a mannequin?!?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> At least it is just Philly. Rioting, looting and burning can only improve Philly.
> 
> The one that cracked me up was a film of the spodas looting a Foot Locker store... One of them was dragging away a mannequin! Why the hell would you risk getting arrested to steal a mannequin?!?


 Few get arrested. And those that seldom charged. the few that get charged get the charged reduced to nothing and walk.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Philly has a Soro’s DA. Nobody will get charged. Crime in Philly is already off the charts.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Think anybody will use the tapes and track down the thugs later??


:vs_laugh:

:vs_laugh:

:vs_lol:

:vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We ain't seeing nothing yet if Harris wins the White house and the demonrats take the senate.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Checked into a hotel, turned on the TV and on Hannity Show, they are showing live footage of looting in Philadelphia. Pretty amazing, all black people looting. Some are wearing masks which cracked me up.
> 
> What is wrong with these scumbags?


GENETICS.

As a group, they are the largest recipients of the coveted individual Darwin awards.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This morning Fox had a reporter at Walmart in PA standing in the front door way of a looted out store. Covering the ground is live rifle ammunition. Do they actually sell rifle ammunition at Walmart in downtown Philadelphia?? Apparently someone is a little smarter then the rest stocking up on ammo instead of a TV. 

Wonder how many guns they had in stock?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I heard some "expert" saying if Trump wins PA he wins the election. This little temper tantrum in Philly is like a free campaign ad for him.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I think you said it Slippy.... scum bags... 

Did you see the guy in walmart that was arrested for looting? He was laughing. 

Because he knew he’d be out on no bail and charges would probably be dropped.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chipper said:


> This morning Fox had a reporter at Walmart in PA standing in the front door way of a looted out store. Covering the ground is live rifle ammunition. Do they actually sell rifle ammunition at Walmart in downtown Philadelphia?? Apparently someone is a little smarter then the rest stocking up on ammo instead of a TV.
> 
> Wonder how many guns they had in stock?


I live in PA but nowhere near Philly. Our local Walmart only stocks and sells hunting rifles and shotguns. They sell pistol ammo and rifle ammo in hunting calibers. I used to buy cheap ak ammo there but that was a year or so ago.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> :vs_laugh:
> 
> :vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


With a SoreASS funded DA? not a chance


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> This morning Fox had a reporter at Walmart in PA standing in the front door way of a looted out store. Covering the ground is live rifle ammunition. Do they actually sell rifle ammunition at Walmart in downtown Philadelphia?? Apparently someone is a little smarter then the rest stocking up on ammo instead of a TV.
> 
> Wonder how many guns they had in stock?


When they find/implicate those guns/ammo at a murder. The MSM will blame the NRA, white Americans, gun law loopholes, ASSault weapons,........


----------



## Willingtolearn453 (Oct 13, 2020)

Well the only way you'd actually get charged right now is if you were defending yourself from one of these groups. I just cant believe how but hurt these people get when someone won't let BLM and Antifa kill them and burn down their house.


----------

